# Prince Edward Island



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone with a good memory probably remembers that I get to about this time every year and realize that I don't have my June vacation plans firmed up. Thankfully, there are always helpful TUGers who come through and help me pull it together.

We have a week booked at White Point Resort in Nova Scotia followed by a week on Nantucket. I've always wanted to go to Prince Edward Island and would like to stop in for a few days. As far as I can tell, there are no timeshares there nor any Marriott properties (where I could use points). I have just a few Hilton points, but haven't checked them yet.

I have no idea where to go, where to stay, or how long to plan. I would go to the library to get some travel books, but I didn't know they were going to raise their annual fee to $40 a year or I would have renewed my membership before the rate increase. I so seldom have time to read that I'm not sure I want to spend that much. I think I only checked out books once last year when the fee was only $25.

Any and all suggestions welcome. We'll be going mid-June, so I hope the rates will be reasonable.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## eal (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahhhh! PEI in June - heaven!  I would stay at the Kindred Spirits Country Inn and Cottages in Cavendish 
http://www.kindredspirits.ca/

or the Heritage Harbour House Inn in Charlottetown 
http://www.hhhouse.net/


----------



## Bib (Apr 15, 2010)

*Rodd Resorts in PEI*

Check out Rodd Resorts in PEI. They have a few different properties, 3 of which are located on golf courses. I'm actually staying at Rodd Brudenell on June 10-12 with a few buddies for a golf weekend. Also, have a great time at White Point. We're owners and never get tired of spending time there.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. 

Bib, any tips for the White Point area will also be appreciated. I'll search through the TUG posts when I get time. I know there has been some discussion of the resort in the past.

Sheila


----------

